# Finishing



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Hi! I tried to search but not found any info about replacement for linseed oil, because I haven't found any at shops.
Will normal cooking oil get job done ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Your can use olive oil or Mineral Oil (baby oil also contains mineral oil)


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Your can use olive oil or Mineral Oil (baby oil also contains mineral oil)


however, these will NOT dry up into a laquer-like surface layer like linseed oil will (with repeated applications)

you can also try shellac (looks best if applied after oil of some sort) or poly varnish or superglue (cyanoacrylate)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have posted this information before, but will do so again here.

Essentially there are two types of oils: 1) siccative oils, sometimes said to be drying oils; and 2) non-siccative oils. Siccative oils will harden when exposed to air; it is a chemical process, not an evaporative process, so the term "drying" is misleading although commonly used. Non-siccative oils will stay runny almost forever.

Linseed oil is perhaps the best known siccative oil. Years ago linseed oil was heat treated in a complicated process to thicken it and make it harden more quickly. It was known as boiled linseed oil; these days a chemical process is used, but the product is still sold as boiled linseed oil.

Mineral oil, baby oil, olive oil, canola oil, and standard kitchen vegetable oils are examples of non-siccative oils. If you treat a slingshot frame with these oils, the wood will absorb it but will always feel a bit oily or sticky.

Walnut oil is a semi-siccative oil. It will eventually harden, but not as quickly as boiled linseed oil.

http://www.kamapigment.com/store/index.asp?lang=1&catpage=2412

Personally, I would never use any non-siccative oil as a finish on wood.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm skeptical that linseed oil can't be found in Finland, so it could just be called something else over there. It is also known as flaxseed oil in some places. Look here for alternative names you might recognise: http://en.dicios.com/enfi/linseed-oil

Other good alternatives from furniture and DIY suppliers: Danish oil, Tung oil and from any good gun shop: Tru Oil


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

My next slingshot I'm gonna heat up the wood till hard to hold and rub it with a bit of bee wax tinted with polk berries.


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Pellavaöljy DD it can be found anywhere... I tried to translate it using different sites, but non of them succested pellavaöljy, thanks for reply! I will use linseed oil


----------

